# Got my trophy back



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Well probably not what you were thinking but I was having a few of these show up on my camera. My 7 year old son wanted one for his room. I kept a field point while deer hunting and got this guy when he came by. He's real happy and now asking for a bobcat lol.


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## rigrunner05 (Mar 8, 2010)

thats really cool!!


----------



## trail_hopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks good! 

You should come to my house, seems the black phase gene is strong around here.


----------



## JPaul1993 (9 mo ago)

Really cool! Congrats!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

trail_hopper said:


> Looks good!
> 
> You should come to my house, seems the black phase gene is strong around here.
> 
> View attachment 7638329


That's real neat. We have some here but definitely not in huge numbers.


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

That's really cool!
What did you shoot it with, trad or compound?
Must have been a good shot, how far was it when you shot it? On the ground?
My son wants to try to shoot one and tan the hide himself.


----------



## christian123 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Snootched (Aug 21, 2015)

That's a monster, I have a few running around my place but can't hunt them here in Washington


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## Playa0069u (11 mo ago)

I definitely thought this said trophy “buck” haha but that is awesome. I rarely see black squirrels


----------



## TullyLI (Jul 11, 2013)

Very cool. I’ve been saying I wanted to have one done. I have an area I hunt that has some.


----------

